# Getting out of a Bally's membership



## Doublebase (Oct 12, 2006)

I am currently moving.  The closest Bally's to me is like 10 miles away.  That would probably take me 35 mins since traffic around here is a mess.  Is there any way to get out of my membership?  I still have 1.5 years left on my contract.  If there is a Bally's under 20 miles to your address then you can't get out of it.   Could I say I am moving back to my parents since aren't near any Bally's?  Is there any other ways to get out of a membership?  Thanks.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2006)

Good luck. Find a doctor who will write a note saying you can't work out. That is the only sure-fire way.


----------



## Vesuvius (Oct 12, 2006)

Bally's is a sham and a joke.

Contracts.  Locations.

Cannot do deadlifts.


But these days, that dump is one of the few places around, nowadays.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 12, 2006)

Vesuvius said:


> Bally's is a sham and a joke.
> 
> Contracts.  Locations.
> 
> ...



 

seriouisly? that' s a joke.......


----------



## largepkg (Oct 12, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> I am currently moving.  The closest Bally's to me is like 10 miles away.  That would probably take me 35 mins since traffic around here is a mess.  Is there any way to get out of my membership?  I still have 1.5 years left on my contract.  If there is a Bally's under 20 miles to your address then you can't get out of it.   Could I say I am moving back to my parents since aren't near any Bally's?  Is there any other ways to get out of a membership?  Thanks.




Yes, it's a simple matter of reading your contract and understanding all the loop holes. Location is one of them. Goto to office depot and pick up a blank lease (property) application and have your parents fill it out as if you would be their tenant. As long as the property is x,y,z distance from Bally's you should be golden.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 12, 2006)

If you care to forge a military call to duty order that will also get you out of it.  If you have any friends in the military that received an order, all you have to do is use some clear scotch tape and cover their name with a printed and finely cut paper bearing your name.  Photocopy it, and boom shaka laka.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 12, 2006)

I focking hate Bally's.  I sold my lifetime membership on Ebay like five years ago.  I would have been happy to get a protein bar for it.


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 12, 2006)

I hate it there as well.  All the people that work there are rude.  I saw one of the trainers smoking out back the gym.  Idiot.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 12, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> I hate it there as well.  All the people that work there are rude.  I saw one of the trainers smoking out back the gym.  Idiot.



Yeah, I joined originally because it was convenient and I could work out at any of their locations when I travel for work.  I've since learned to stay at hotels with decent gyms or find a gym in the area.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 12, 2006)

Wait wait...you cant deadlift there?  I mean, if you do it, they come and bother you?


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 12, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Wait wait...you cant deadlift there?  I mean, if you do it, they come and bother you?



No.  I deadlift there all the time.


----------



## Jarhed (Oct 12, 2006)

My GF works @ Bally's and here's what she says... 

_If you're still within your contract you can't get out unless you live outside a 25 mile radius from a Bally's, or you have a medical condition that will not allow you to ever workout again (note from a doctor is needed). On the back of the contract you'll find specific instructions on how to cancel. If you fall within those 2 options you can cancel, but if you don't, there's no way to get out of it.  If you've already met the contract agreement, then you can just stop paying. The membership will be suspended, but not canceled. In order for you to sell the memebership, it has to be the Premier Plus membership and you have to have paid it in full to be able to sell it and have it tranferred to another person. If you don't have the contract any longer, you can stop in at any Bally's and get the cancelation instructions sheet, or call 562-484-2980. Good luck getting through though..._


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 12, 2006)

Jarhed said:


> My GF works @ Bally's and here's what she says...
> 
> _If you're still within your contract you can't get out unless you live outside a 25 mile radius from a Bally's, or you have a medical condition that will not allow you to ever workout again (note from a doctor is needed). On the back of the contract you'll find specific instructions on how to cancel. If you fall within those 2 options you can cancel, but if you don't, there's no way to get out of it.  If you've already met the contract agreement, then you can just stop paying. The membership will be suspended, but not canceled. In order for you to sell the memebership, it has to be the Premier Plus membership and you have to have paid it in full to be able to sell it and have it tranferred to another person. If you don't have the contract any longer, you can stop in at any Bally's and get the cancelation instructions sheet, or call 562-484-2980. Good luck getting through though..._



Damn my parents are 21 miles from one.  That is so far away.  Who would want to drive that to lift.  That is ridiculous.  I hate Bally's.  I remember when I first signed up they said it would be for a year then I tried to cancel after a year and they said "no" your contract is for 3 years.  My buddy was with me when I signed the contract.  They told me it was for a year.  I will always read a contract before signing it for now on.  Mother F'ers.


----------



## cappo5150 (Oct 12, 2006)

Can't you have your bank or credit card company stop payments?


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 12, 2006)

cappo5150 said:


> Can't you have your bank or credit card company stop payments?


Yes but they still have the legal latitude to send a colection agency after you.  

I would submit though.. that if you do present them with a copy of military orders stating you are being deployed out-of-state then they HAVE to release you from the contractual obligation.


----------



## the nut (Oct 12, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> No.  I deadlift there all the time.



Planet Fitness in CT is no deadlifting... I didn't realize that when I signed up. I did it and a trainer broke my balls, and then wouldn't let me terminate the membership. So, I did heavy deadlifts every other day for a week and they said I couldn't work out there any more... fools!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 12, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Damn my parents are 21 miles from one.  That is so far away.  Who would want to drive that to lift.  That is ridiculous.  I hate Bally's.  I remember when I first signed up they said it would be for a year then I tried to cancel after a year and they said "no" your contract is for 3 years.  My buddy was with me when I signed the contract.  They told me it was for a year.  I will always read a contract before signing it for now on.  Mother F'ers.



I'm telling you, forge military orders or a lease with your information.  It's so easy to do, and there isn't shit they can do about it.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 12, 2006)

you signed the contract, I am sure they did not force you to, so deal with it.


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 12, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> you signed the contract, I am sure they did not force you to, so deal with it.



No they just lied about what was in it.  I am dealing with it.


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 12, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> you signed the contract, I am sure they did not force you to, so deal with it.


You know... if you could do this in a Marlon Brando voice it would have a much stronger impact


----------



## KelJu (Oct 12, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> seriouisly? that' s a joke.......



It probably isn't. There are a lot of gyms now that won???t let you do certain things. My old gym wouldn???t let me do deadlifts, or put more than 300lbs on the smith machine. They even cut the pegs off of the machines so that you could only put 2 45 plates on each side.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 12, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> No they just lied about what was in it.  I am dealing with it.



did you read the contract or take their word for it? 

you should always read the entire contract yourself, including all fine print, before signing in any deal.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 12, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> you signed the contract, I am sure they did not force you to, so deal with it.


Yeah!

[_Maniclion throws a weak punch at DoubleBase and misses horribly_]  
*Robbie*: Hey, what are you doing, man?  
*Maniclion*: I'm sorry. I used to be much stronger.


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 12, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> did you read the contract or take their word for it?
> 
> you should always read the entire contract yourself, including all fine print, before signing in any deal.



No I did not fully read it.  I have learned a lesson.


----------



## largepkg (Oct 12, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> did you read the contract or take their word for it?
> 
> you should always read the entire contract yourself, including all fine print, before signing in any deal.





Cut the shit Rob. You know these assholes prey on the unsuspecting public. Should they read all 30K+ words, sure but we're living in the real world.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 12, 2006)

largepkg said:


> Cut the shit Rob. You know these assholes prey on the unsuspecting public. Should they read all 30K+ words, sure but we're living in the real world.


I second this.  The probably said some shit about how it was a real gym and and such, then, after you sign the contract, you find out that half a dozen or more exercises are prohibited.


----------



## the nut (Oct 12, 2006)

largepkg said:


> Cut the shit Rob. You know these assholes prey on the unsuspecting public. Should they read all 30K+ words, sure but we're living in the real world.



Yeh, just like those guys that sell shitty supplements...


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 12, 2006)

largepkg said:


> Cut the shit Rob. You know these assholes prey on the unsuspecting public. Should they read all 30K+ words, sure but we're living in the real world.



I'm with you here.  I used to do sales in a gym.  I was always very honest and forthcoming with the people, which is probably why I sucked ass at hitting my numbers.  I can't believe the bullshit people used to spew to make their pay.  It's a little different when you have someone at a table telling them they have to sign right then and there to get some one time deal which is really not the case.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 12, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I second this.  The probably said some shit about how it was a real gym and and such, then, after you sign the contract, you find out that half a dozen or more exercises are prohibited.



that is why you get a free 14 day pass before joining.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 12, 2006)

largepkg said:


> Cut the shit Rob. You know these assholes prey on the unsuspecting public. Should they read all 30K+ words, sure but we're living in the real world.



there are certain aspects of a contract you should verify, in this case how to get out of this membership if necessary, if you want to take a saleman's word go right ahead, but I don't live my life that way.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 13, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> there are certain aspects of a contract you should verify, in this case how to get out of this membership if necessary, if you want to take a saleman's word go right ahead, but I don't live my life that way.



Have you _seen_ a Bally's contract?  It's like 36 pages long.


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 13, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:


> Have you _seen_ a Bally's contract?  It's like 36 pages long.



I will just ask more questions next time and have them point that out in the contract.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 13, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:


> Have you _seen_ a Bally's contract?  It's like 36 pages long.



I doubt they are more than a few pages, however when you sign a contract you're are agreeing to the terms and conditions of that contract regardless of its length, so I don't see your point.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 13, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> I doubt they are more than a few pages, however when you sign a contract you're are agreeing to the terms and conditions of that contract regardless of its length, so I don't see your point.



Well, Well... look who finally decided to post


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 13, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> I doubt they are more than a few pages, however when you sign a contract you're are agreeing to the terms and conditions of that contract regardless of its length, so I don't see your point.



I also didn't read the terms of agreement when I signed up here.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 13, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> I also didn't read the terms of agreement when I signed up here.



This place has a terms of agreement?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 13, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> I doubt they are more than a few pages, however when you sign a contract you're are agreeing to the terms and conditions of that contract regardless of its length, so I don't see your point.



My point is that Bally's sucks ass.


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 13, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:


> My point is that Bally's sucks ass.


I don't think there are many who could counter-argue this statement. 

I stepped into a Bally's a few years ago just to "check it out".  The moose behind the counter was an arrogant self-absorbed jackass who was completely disinterested in MY training goals.  I could tell right away his only objective was to try and get me to buy into the highest priced package as quickly as possible so he could get back to sittingon his ass and reading his marvel comic.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 13, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> I don't think there are many who could counter-argue this statement.
> 
> I stepped into a Bally's a few years ago just to "check it out".  The moose behind the counter was an arrogant self-absorbed jackass who was completely disinterested in MY training goals.  I could tell right away his only objective was to try and get me to buy into the highest priced package as quickly as possible so he could get back to sittingon his ass and reading his *marvel *comic.



Hmph, better than DC.

Unless it was Dark Comics.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Oct 14, 2006)

find someone you konw who live in the sticks far from any bally's. Get some junk mail snet there and say you moved there. They will probably charge a cancellation fee though.


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok I contacted ballys and told them I'm moving.  The place is more then 25miles from them.  They said they need one of these:
*A utility bill in your name 
*A bank or credit card statement in your name 
*Your new drivers license 
*Your new signed lease 
*A yellow postal forwarding mail sticker 
*Your military orders, which include location and report date. 
*A document verifying your campus address
What would be the easiest to get?


----------



## largepkg (Nov 13, 2006)

Lease or the DL.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2006)

largepkg said:


> Lease or the DL.


Yeah.  Just get a copy of a lease from an apartment complex far enough away, fill it out completely (including the part filled in by the apartment managers) and show it to Bally's.  Just try not to let them keep a copy of it.


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 13, 2006)

largepkg said:


> Lease or the DL.



Driver's license might be easier.


----------



## largepkg (Nov 13, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Driver's license might be easier.



Yep, you can go in and change it to any address you want. Show it to Bally's then go and change it back.


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 13, 2006)

largepkg said:


> Yep, you can go in and change it to any address you want. Show it to Bally's then go and change it back.



I don't have to show it to them in person.  I just need to make a copy of it and send it to them.


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok Great.  I just got off the phone with a Ballys rep.  It turns out you new home has to be more then 25 miles from the club you orignally signed up at and there can't be a club within 5 miles of your new address.  So I can get out of legally.  You do have to pay 50$ to cancel but I'm still saving about 400$.  Now I can buy some nice equipment.  Thanks for all the suggestions.  Maybe this thread will help someone else.


----------



## Skate67 (Nov 13, 2006)

Another shitty gym I dont want coming to Canada  .  YMCA and WHC will do fine for me thanks.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 13, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Driver's license might be easier.


 
I'm thinking the utility bill that gets delivered right to your front doorstep every month would be pretty simple...


----------



## goandykid (Nov 13, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:


> I focking hate Bally's.  I sold my lifetime membership on Ebay like five years ago.  I would have been happy to get a protein bar for it.



How much did you get for it?


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 13, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> I'm thinking the utility bill that gets delivered right to your front doorstep every month would be pretty simple...



I think you are confused.  I meant what would be easier if I was going to lie.  Now I don't have to.


----------



## AKIRA (May 17, 2007)

I am thinking of if I had to cancel my membership, what could I do?

I have a chiropractor and a herniated disk in the L5 region.  If I ask my chiro to write up a note, would that work?  Could my chiro get introuble if he said I was 'unable to workout?'


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 17, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I am thinking of if I had to cancel my membership, what could I do?
> 
> I have a chiropractor and a herniated disk in the L5 region.  If I ask my chiro to write up a note, would that work?  Could my chiro get introuble if he said I was 'unable to workout?'



Send me your credit card number, 3 number code, and expiration date...I will have a bill sent to my house...Then, when I get it, I will mail it to your house...Don't worry about giving me your address, I already have it.


----------



## AKIRA (May 21, 2007)

So I guess a note from the ol chiropractor wouldnt work?  You think theyd "freeze" my account until I _'recovered_?'


----------

